# Sir Richard Branson to visit



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Sir Richard Branson, Britain's fifth-richest man, is coming to New Zealand for a speaking engagement and a seat at the Rugby World Cup final at Eden Park in October.

Sir Richard's first major speaking engagement in New Zealand will be at a black tie gala dinner to launch the Outward Bound Trust's 50th anniversary year.


Sir Richard, 60, is best known for his Virgin Group of more than 400 companies, including Virgin Atlantic, Virgin Blue, and Virgin Active, which employ 50,000 people across 30 countries.

The colourful entrepreneur is also known for setting world records for crossings of the Atlantic Ocean by boat and balloon, and the English Channel in an amphibious vehicle.

"Auckland is a great place to visit but I can’t imagine a better time to be there than during rugby’s World Cup. 
"With the All Blacks expected to do well at the tournament and a general election coming up in November, it will be an especially exciting time," he said.

"I am also excited this event will mark the launch of the 50th Anniversary year for Outward Bound New Zealand, an organisation that I understand has challenged over 50,000 New Zealanders to achieve their dreams."

Sir Richard Branson to visit - Yahoo! New Zealand News


----------

